# Slingshot hero



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

Being big into comic books, my mind trailed off into a new hero that uses slingshots. Not one that has powers, I was thinking of something like Batman but someone that uses slingshots. What do you think would be some different types of slingshots they could use in combat? Maybe different types of handsets and special frames that dispense ammo or anything like that! Let your minds go wild and the creative juices flow!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 82166


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The character would probably use something iconic like the Bat-A-Rang for Batman. The hook would be the ammo like the Green Arrow.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> photo-11855.png












hmm, on a side note- i dont think he ever thanked me for "jokingly" making that avi


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

green lantern has used one-


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you Imperial. :bowdown:

(feel better now? :banana: )


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

What about different types of ammo? Maybe have a slingshot that emit fire through the forehand as they let go of a special ammo it creates a fire ball.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Imperial said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > photo-11855.png
> ...


no he didn't you were busting his balls and he thought it was the coolest thing he ever seen what a douche


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

flipgun said:


> Thank you Imperial. :bowdown:
> 
> (feel better now? :banana: )


i do feel better.

i had other gimps i made of him, but he got banned before i had a chance to use them- oh well, missed opportunities.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> photo-11855.png


Not the hero we want, but the hero we deserve..


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I think the real hero should be a ninja frog that gets launched from a slingshot by his slow-witted but loyal (and accurate) henchman into the middle of crime scenes to whizz about on his little Batfrog wings and slay evildoers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 82187


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Love the pics. Makes me miss the "makes no sence in theory, really makes no sence in reality" debates.

Letting my nerd side peep out of the closet for a bit to answer the question. Were does the caracter stand on killing? Batman is awesome because, one, he has no powers but yet can keep up with heros that do. And, two, he won't kill which makes his task even more difficult. :batman: I'm Batman!

But lets face it, it's a slingshot, so unless your using a dark/arrow, killing would be out of the question.

Other than Green Lanturn, the Carrie Kelly Robin from "The Dark Knight Returns" used a slingshot. And the main caracter in the new Star Wars Rebels uses an energy based slingshot that flips up from his wrist.

A slingshot that doubles as a dagger would be practical. You'd have to take a lot of ideas from Green Arrow in regards to ammo. Using things like exploding ammo or gas/smoke. Just don't repeat the boxing glove arrow. Problem with slingshots is bands would dangle around getting in the way. So the energy based thing might be a better.

Get back in the closet nerd......no dinner for you. Embarassing me like that!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

@Treefork and @Imperial I think i peed my pants! LMAO!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Emitto said:


> @Treefork and @Imperial I think i peed my pants! LMAO!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


im just saying, just in case-


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Emitto said:


> @Treefork and @Imperial I think i peed my pants! LMAO!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Laughter is the best medicine !


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey guys, let's not discuss the banned. There is a rule against it and the bannee can't defend himself.


----------

